# Security



## virgil (Oct 6, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone does, if anything, for extra security for their camper/motorhome? We have fitted a Fiamma external lock on the side (camper) door and whenever we are likely to be away for more than an hour we have a chain that we fit through the internal, front, door handles, steering wheel and put the padlock around the gear lever!


----------



## cas (Oct 6, 2006)

Dont do anything special, when im not in come to the conclution there are plenty of other vans that are worth more than mine and certainly look like they would get further if it was stolen, I dont carry much of any value so if there deturmaned there gonna get in then I just want as little damage as possible,  I think if youve got a factory poduced van it is more likley to be stolen  than mine.


----------



## pappajohn (Oct 6, 2006)

*security*

HI virgil,
if they want in, they get in.
we also 'lock' the cab doors but we use a bright orange 2" webbing strap with a ratchet(as used to secure cargo and a lot lighter than a chain) and a crook-lock on the wheel.
i feel if they can see some form of security they move on elsewhere.
i'm not sure about the fiamma type door locks as i think it will do a lot of damage to the bodywork if it's forced, after all it's only a foam sandwich with a bit of re-enforcement.
Be just my luck to get it nicked now.
john

ps. if you have a ducato you gotta use something as the door locks only need shouting at to force them open!!!!!!!


----------



## cas (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine is based on a ford cortina need I say more, but wen were in we use those ratched strap things.


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Oct 7, 2006)

*Break ins!*

When out and about we just use a crook lock on the steering wheel. We have got the ratchet type strap but have never used it, yet!
We have had our pride and joy attacked whilst it was parked on the drive. The passenger door lock was broken and they tried to get in through the 'caravan' door but they both held, thank goodness. We now have bolted wooden gates for extra security.


----------



## virgil (Oct 7, 2006)

*Horse has bolted?*

"We now have bolted wooden gates for extra security"

 I have heard of stable doors on campers but those take the biscuit! (sorry, couldn't resist) ;¬)


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Oct 7, 2006)

*You are too quick!*

obviously the gates are on the drive,stupid me!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Oct 10, 2006)

Everyone goes on about dead locks and door straps, handle safety fitments, locks on this and locks on that   If Mr Burgler wants in he will get in...After all we have PLASTIC windows  
Make sure your pride and joy is locked, your alarm and immobiliser are on, your keys are safe and your insurance policy is upto date and suitable and you do as it says on the document.
Johnny F


----------



## virgil (Oct 10, 2006)

*Secure...*



			
				cas said:
			
		

> Mine is based on a ford cortina need I say more, but wen were in we use those ratched strap things.


So you're saying that a key from a Fiat, a Toyota, a Datsun, a BMW, a Maxi etc will open it then! I remember having a Cortina (actually 4 of the things, 3 Mk IIIs and a Mk4) and you only had to look at the lock and it would open


----------



## kell (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a "Clutch Claw" on the van to prevent it being driven off! but it's probably nigh on impossible to stop it getting broken into. If the tea leaves are determined enough to get in they'll just break a window.


----------



## cas (Oct 10, 2006)

virgil said:
			
		

> So you're saying that a key from a Fiat, a Toyota, a Datsun, a BMW, a Maxi etc will open it then! I remember having a Cortina (actually 4 of the things, 3 Mk IIIs and a Mk4) and you only had to look at the lock and it would open



Ive lost my door key and use a toyota one but it wont work in the ignition, maybe its nieve of me but there are much better vans than mine to break in to and its to noticable to steel. 

And tbh if they want to be in they will be just as long as its not when im sleeping.


----------



## satz (Oct 10, 2006)

*security*

I have a LDV DIY job, but have bars on the windows and mortice locks on the doors. Attempts have been made to break in - so far without success.


----------



## virgil (Oct 11, 2006)

satz said:
			
		

> but have bars on the windows and  mortice locks on the doors. Attempts have been made to break in - so far without success.


Sounds like getting out would be harder ;¬)


----------



## SNODGRASS (Oct 11, 2006)

I 've got a big ugly dog that sits in the passenger seat {no not the wife !!} it even frightens me sometimes.


----------



## virgil (Oct 11, 2006)

*Terror(ier)*



			
				SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> I 've got a big ugly dog that sits in the passenger seat {no not the wife !!} it even frightens me sometimes.



That reminds me of a job I had in my youth, I was in charge of the steel stores at a agricultural machinery manufacturer and a guy had parked his Tranny by the goods inward doors slightly blocking them so we put a call out over the tannoy, when a delivery came, and the phone rang and he told me the keys were in it and would I mind moving it as he was in a buyers meeting... So I duly ventured forth and noticed a gorgeous Jack Russell sat on the passenger seat, gingerly opened the drivers door and the dog came over and enjoyed the fuss I made of it, it seemed friendly so I climbed in and started the vehicle, moved the Tranny out of the way and reached for the door handle... It was then the dog kind of perched itself on the headrest of the drivers seat baring its teeth and making the most frightening growl I have ever had made in my right ear at close range! As soon as I took my hand off the door handle the dog was fine and friendly but as soon as I reached for the handle it happened again... I had to wait over 3/4 hour til the vans owner came back and "rescued" me!


----------



## thegimp (Oct 13, 2006)

*security*

I Know exactly what you mean about the cortina!

I drive a 1982 Granada estate with only one functional door lock, which I've left in carparks all over devon and cornwall

 I've never had anything pinched from it never mind the car going itself.

Infact I was toying with the idea of putting a sign on the window saying "Don't smash windows as door is open" as a broken window would halve the cars value


----------



## virgil (Oct 13, 2006)

*He he he*

"I drive a 1982 Granada estate with only one functional door lock, which I've left in carparks all over devon and cornwall"

Just wondering why you would leave your one functioning door lock in car parks all over Devon and Cornwall? Sorry I couldn't resist!   ;¬)


----------



## pappajohn (Oct 13, 2006)

satz said:
			
		

> I have a LDV DIY job, but have bars on the windows and mortice locks on the doors. Attempts have been made to break in - so far without success.



IT'S NOT BASED ON AN EX PRISON VAN IS IT?


----------



## brelades (Oct 14, 2006)

*Security measures*

We are just parting with our Ducatto based Autoroller to-day and collecting our nearly new Carioca.
We have been broken into in the old van at least four times.
First in France, walk to the Dunes and return to find passenger door lock screwdivered open, alarm went off but no-one was around. Lost credit cards and small items.
Took more care of not leaving cards in glove box........
Second time, Spain. Actually, three times but only one entered the truck
First was while we were watching a firework fiesta at Valencia, returned to find door lock crunched again, but not opened.
Second was a little later, sitting in the van when three thieves attempted to open the door, and third they got in when we were near Torremolinos and stole a few items.
Drilled the pop down door lock bars so we could slip a rivet pin in, stopping the thieves opening the cab doors by turning a screwdriver in the lock. 
Cost nothing, worked brilliantly.
By the way, our Autoroller is far from posh.
Then last October, parked in the middle of Rome on a Sunday, thousands of people around.
We have fitted big brass combination bolts to the three doors and the boot locker.
Good idea as you don't need a key to get in, and they look indestructable.
Bad idea because they suggest you have something to lose, so the determined thief simply jemmied the side of the van open far enough to release the brass bolt. 
Even then, the inside door lock held, so they jemmied and broke the catches off the kitchen window to reach in and undo the door.
This time they stole our generator, a Tom Tom, and a few other items.
Alarms seem pretty useless. People ignore them.
I am told the only effective method is to put alarms inside the van of such hideous volume that the thief can not stand the noise and has to leave, preferably deaf for a week.
Anyone know where I can get ultra loud alarms?
Peter.


----------



## cas (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh dear sounds like uv been very unlucky,


----------



## Sideshow Bill (Oct 21, 2006)

brelades said:
			
		

> We are just parting with our Ducatto based Autoroller to-day and collecting our nearly new Carioca.
> We have been broken into in the old van at least four times.
> First in France, walk to the Dunes and return to find passenger door lock screwdivered open, alarm went off but no-one was around. Lost credit cards and small items.
> Took more care of not leaving cards in glove box........
> ...




Any decent electrical suppliers should be able to do you a loud alarm sounder - they are 12 volt as standard so it should be easy to relay ine into your existing alarm circuit.
I liked the idea of wiring up a smoke bomb to the alarm as no one bothers if a van is being broken into but a crowd will soon form to watch a burning vehicle + no thief wants to be burnt alive!
There is absolutly no point having more than the standard locks - they are enough to put off the oppertunist thief and the determined one will get in no matter what you have, and as observed do a lot more damage!
An underfloor safe with the lid clearly marked "sewage"  will be useful for valuables that you have to leave in the van.
For an imobliser a solenoid valve in the fuel line connected to an unmarked switch is ideal as the van will still start and drive for a short distance before stalling. This means the thief will probably be in the road causing an obstruction and very visable - more likely to leg it then try to find the imobiliser, they will probably think the van has broken down...
A big yellow corrklock on the steering wheel is a good cost effective visable deterent too


----------



## Don Madge (Oct 31, 2006)

I think we must have the only motorhome that has no extra security, all we
have is the Cobra alarm fitted by Timberland and what ever Fiat have in the
way security.

I've read many post on all the forums/list that I subscribe to and it's
unbelievable what lengths people will go to secure their vans and they still
get broken into. If they used a bit of common sense instead of their wallet
they might be better off. It worries me how the less mobile people (like us)  

would manage if they had to get out of these vans in a hurry if it was dark and there was smoke about. It does not bear thinking about.

Incidentally we have been travelling in Europe as tourists since 1969 and we
have never been robbed, gassed, broken into, chased by bandits in Spain etc.

After the recent very tragic event in Corfu and the fiasco in Moscow a few
years ago I think the link between Motorhomes and gassing is well and truly
in the "Urban Myth" department.

We have visited with the van all the countries in Europe (including the four
principalities,) except Albania (I can't get a Green Card) and the Baltic
States (which we plan to visit May 2007). We have also toured the Canary
Islands, Cyprus, Morocco and Turkey.

We must be doing something right, we have a system, if the place does not
feel right we don't stop.

Don't be put off by the "Urban Myths" you hear about places, the UK
motorhome fraternity thrive on rumour and speculation.

Earlier this year we visited 14 European countries including Bulgaria where
we free camped on small harbours and marinas because there weren't any
campsites open. We had no problems at all. If I had believed all the rumours
I heard I would not have visited the place.

Over the years we've met many motorhomers on our travels and the vast
majority have never had a problem, bad news spreads faster than good.


Safe travelling

Don


----------



## jondeau (Oct 31, 2006)

Over the years we've met many motorhomers on our travels and the vast
majority have never had a problem, bad news spreads faster than good.
Don[/QUOTE]



Too true.......In more years than I care to remember I've never had any problems either.


----------



## edforth (Oct 31, 2006)

*Shocking Security --quickfix--*

Hi all,
Buy a cheap electric cattle fence and fit it inside the motorhome. Its simple and effective and works like this - - - "Fit the pre-wired tape to the interior steps and interior door surrounds of motorhome, also place a mat or carpet and fix the pre-wired tape to that too. Plug the system into your 12 volt supply and leave your motorhome unatended and with unlocked doors. No thief will get past the first step and stand on the prepared mat as he will recieve a passive 25000 volt shock (perfectly legal). Anyone who thinks it will not work should go to a cattle farm and try it before they buy. Total cost circa £120 and draws a neglible voltage... all you have to do is locate a hidden spot (externaly) to fit the on/off switch/lock
Cheers


----------



## Black dog (Nov 7, 2006)

edforth said:
			
		

> all you have to do is locate a hidden spot (externaly) to fit the on/off switch/lock
> Cheers



And remember to use it!

Seriously, if you fitted that and anyone was injured trying to break in, you'd be on very dodgy ground.  Shame and all that, but that's the way the law is.


----------



## brelades (Nov 25, 2006)

*security*

we fitted big brass combination bolts to both cab doors and the camper door.
Parked on main road in centre of Rome on a Sunday.
Hundreds of people about.
Thieves levered camper door frame wide enough open to spring bolt out of housing.
Then, as door also locked by usual lock, they snapped open the catches of the kitchen window to allow reaching in to open door.
Result....more damage than if we had not bothered.
And they stole our near new Honda generator.
Guess what?
Caravan Club fantastic special insurance has a little clause in the small print.
Generators, and other items like computer stuff, are excluded from the so-called comprehensive theft cover.................Moral : read every word before thinking you are covered.
Peter.


----------



## Trevor (Nov 25, 2006)

virgil said:
			
		

> Just wondering what everyone does, if anything, for extra security for their camper/motorhome? We have fitted a Fiamma external lock on the side (camper) door and whenever we are likely to be away for more than an hour we have a chain that we fit through the internal, front, door handles, steering wheel and put the padlock around the gear lever!


I have a 4lb mallet when i am in the van and a big dog when I am not,and I dont leave anything in the cab but the dog and he can make it to the back door in 1 second often wonder if a robber could get out of the van in less than a second


----------



## floatinmarge (Dec 8, 2006)

*Motor Home Security*

Just a thought!
We have a KON-TIKI 640, it is fitted with an all singing all dancing alarms system. Its also got a wheel lock.
BUT. 
It can,t deignate between an animal or bird brushing up against it (Don,t cats love to get underneath a parked vehicle/0
SO what happens ? the alarm goes off in the early hours much o our neighbours ......###../. 
AS WE SLEEP IN THE BACK ROOM AWAY FROM THE pARKING AREA 
We then have an irate neighbour bangibg on our to "your f.'..'g alarms gong off. 
We are now faced with the fact that we have to have the siren dissed
Can anyone help


----------



## virgil (Dec 8, 2006)

*Ideas...*

We also have fitted, out of sight, a cut off key in the starting circuit with a removeable key which also prevents any power draining from the vehicles main starter battery and have, since I started this thread, had made a pair of "front wheels" out of 10mm plate which are basically wheel shaped with an extended flat bottom that, once the vehicles front wheels are removed, are bolted on in place to prevent the vehicle being driven away.


----------



## cipro (Dec 8, 2006)

*security*

With MH mostly white for about £30 buy some 1ft reflective transfers of your reg and put them on your roof. The police probably won,t scrabble a helle just for a MH !!!!! However you never now some times they can talk local radio stations that may have a weather aircraft in the air and the reg on your MH will sticks out like a sore thumb day or night, even if your MH has gone for a couple of days they won,t think to look on the roof .


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 10, 2006)

*security*

Hi, been all over, and heard the tells of gas etc. I think that good locks do help, It stops any little ass hold breaking in, But the best way is something that can be seen. alames just can,t be seen and most of these people know ways round the systems. I use a big heavy disclock, cost 100 pounds, and two very small pug dogs, the pugs cost a lot more but when I am walking back to the van I always see their little heads on the look out, one on each side of the van, I also go by if it feels ok, it is ok, and if not move on. Only once did I need to get up in the night with that odd feeling, and on having a look out, saw a spanish police car with two cops and a gang of other people. It took some time before I noted what was going on, For some reason the police were breaking up their car and giving parts away to the gang who then headed off. I watched for sometime, and then went back to bed, This thing the next day I looked out to see the remains of the police car standing on blocks, all very odd.
I also park next to trucks on service areas, a bit of noice, but feel saver somehow.
terry


----------



## beejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi all, My extra security are my German Shepherd Dogs. When we are away, & need to do, say, shopping, & they have to stay in the Motorhome, I leave a notice in full view saying. "The vans not locked, & the keys are under the dogs" When parked up at home, which is behind our home on the drive, my dogs have total run of the rear garden. Never had a problem so far. 

PS The vans not really left unlocked, I jest.

Stay safe

Beejay


----------



## sea lion (Dec 10, 2006)

Don Madge said:
			
		

> I think we must have the only motorhome that has no extra security, all we
> have is the Cobra alarm fitted by Timberland and what ever Fiat have in the
> way security.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.

There does appear to be considerable paranoia about. Nice to hear not everbody thinks we will be all murdered in our beds!


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 11, 2006)

*waking up dead*

Well that wreaks my hoildays from now on, always wanted to wake up dead, and its so much better then lets say falling down dead. 
Sea Lion you are a kill joy  
terry


----------



## happybonzo (Dec 13, 2006)

*security*

A cheap way of sorting the doors is to fit ordinary mortice locks. £3 to £6 each.
Still leaves the glass though...
I personally think that the vehicles most likely to be targetted by Oinks are the latest offerings from Hymcruiser and Automer etc.
My van makes it look like its a New Age traveller on the move so no-one seems very interested
Like the idea of " The van is unlocked and the keys are under the dogs" Great!


----------



## sea lion (Dec 14, 2006)

terry1956 said:
			
		

> Well that wreaks my hoildays from now on, always wanted to wake up dead, and its so much better then lets say falling down dead.
> Sea Lion you are a kill joy
> terry



Can anyone smell gas?   :


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 14, 2006)

Terry's got a leak or he is going to have a leak!!! Sorry, can't help it.


----------

